

What a Computer Really Is - seandenigris
http://seandenigris.com/blog/?p=1092

======
ankurdhama
A computer is a machine which you can use to "simulate" a set of rule. Any
other definition is just pure fantasy and hand waving.

~~~
agumonkey
I like the fact that i's purely syntactic reordering between two encodings.

    
    
        2 > __x_
        1 > ___x
             |
            (ADD)
             |
        3 < __xx

------
dang
"Programmers: You Probably Don’t Know What a Computer Is" is too baity a title
for Hacker News.

